# "How to Haunt Your House" book 2



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this, I just went on and ordered my copy from LuLu. I had no idea that this was already out, It didn't take them long to make another one. I really love the first one and use it alot. A great addition to the haunters library and now so will book 2. Thanks again.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I got mine a few weeks back and I LOVE IT!!! Lots of great illustrations and ideas*


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmmm... I have never read many how-to books as I use most of my own haunting/building techniques on my own. But this does sound like good reading materials!


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Interesting.

I wonder how much of this information can be found in this own boards' how-to section.

Looks well put together though.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought the first one, really like it. But as Thud said most can be found online. To me , that doesn't take away from it's value. I love books and have a rather large libary. I will buy this one also.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I got mine a few weeks back and I LOVE IT!!! Lots of great illustrations and ideas*


And when are you loaning me your copy?????hmmmm?


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the first one but most of the stuff in the book is on here somewhere. The book is really great for inspiration though.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

it is a great book for the beginner for sure! Wonderfully published as well.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, this information is stuff they gathered from here and there... but they do a nice job binding it. ;-) 

I keep my first copy in the most important room in the house, where I get my "alone" time, and it doesn't require an Internet connection.


----------

